# How do you suggest i clean this???



## brucebwb08 (Mar 31, 2011)

I have a few of these old flasks that i would like to make all nice and shiny however the lid is very narrow and hard to get anything into. I've had them sitting in the works toilet bowl cleaner and detergent for weeks and it never seems to do much to help.

 Any suggestions????

http://i786.photobucket.com/albums/yy142/Brucebwb/IMG_1974.jpg


----------



## dario (Mar 31, 2011)

We typically soak stuf in Oxolic Acid (mixed in water of course), or Lye in water. We being the Insulator guys.  DO NOT MIX THE TWO TOGETHER....BIG BOOM BOOM IF YOU DO.    You can get Oxolic at the pharmacy and Lye at the plumbing store.

 I bought bottle brushes at the Keene bottle show for cleaning the inside of bottles.  I have also used small BB's or buckshot by spilling them inside and shaking it around.  I use a sugar sifter to retain the BB's when I am done cleaning the bottles.

 There is also a great description on ICON (  http://www.insulators.info/  ) that tells how to clean insulators that I am sure would apply to most bottles.  I know the only time we use Lye in lieu of Oxolic is on carnival glass insulators.  The Lye will not harm the carnival coating, but the Oxolic acid will.   

 Be sure to read all the safety stuff on the chemicals.  Some of them eat up metal and need propoer handling and storage.  Use rubber gloves, goggles, and read the instructions on even the sequence of mixing.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 31, 2011)

Have you tried while the soak has it softened shaking some sand and small pebbles around in it? That's a good start, maybe a finish too.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Mar 31, 2011)

Use ammonia.


----------



## blade (Apr 2, 2011)

With a rock or hammer .


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 2, 2011)

> With a rock or hammer .


Really? Is that how you treat history?


----------



## Poison_Us (Apr 3, 2011)

Have you tried just running it through the dishwasher...keep it away from other glass stuff.  Put it next to the tupperware....air dry, no heated dry cycle..


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 3, 2011)

try a palmful of sandy dirt, fill halfway with water, cork it, and shake for a minute or two... rinse, and enjoy..


----------



## rodus (Apr 26, 2011)

I like to use used coffee grounds, same concept as the sand above, i'm going to try some sand next time and see how it works.


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 26, 2011)

Cat litter.  I have only tried the clay kind, and though it does get muddy, a couple cycles of that with a little water does help.  There is a silica kind of litter.  I haven't tried that yet.


----------



## GuntherHess (Apr 26, 2011)

if its just dirt inside I first shake it with soap water and cut up copper wire.  Then I put bleach in it over night. Then I use a rock or hammer...


----------



## druggistnut (May 1, 2011)

> Then I use a rock or hammer...


 
 LOL

 Try any or all of these methods described, until you find something that suits your needs. If it IS bad mineralization, they will more than likely require a tumble.
 Bill


----------

